

Ask HN: 15' Macbook Pro or 13' Macbook Air for web dev? - scottschulthess

Both "maxed out".  I do take the train, so the small screen size can be an asset.  However, I prefer to use just the laptop screen for development all the time, so having a large screen is nice.<p>The maxed out macbook air is (disk size ignored because I don't intend to go over 100 gigs).<p>1.7GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i5
4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
128GB Flash Storage<p>Macbook Pro<p>2.4GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM — 2x2GB
128GB Solid State Drive
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
MacBook Pro 15-inch Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display<p>I've heard several people prefer the Airs now, what's your experience been?
======
vaughan
I'm trying to make the exact same decision.

I used to use a 3x24" monitor setup with Windows, now I am using a 2009 MBP
13" C2D in front of me with a single 24" monitor. The problem with this setup
is the 2009 MBP is unbearably slow - it lags when closing tabs in Chrome and I
do miss having a 2nd 24" monitor. I use IntelliJ for dev. I have full-screen
IDE, half-screen browser, half-screen terminal and then I like to have a
browser open for documentation/textmate/etc.

1\. Seems bad to get MBP when their will be a big refresh 2012 - with MBA 15".
If the 15" MBA was available today I would buy it. Macs have good trade-in so
it might be worth getting an interim solution - I'm actually considering a
low-end 27" iMac so that I can buy 15" MBA next year and use the iMac as
server/external display.

2\. ViDock is bringing out a Thunderbolt external PCIe solution so you'll be
able to drive 2+ monitors from all Thunderbolt Macs. This should be out early
January/Feb. From tests you get 90-95% performance of GPU compared with
desktop card! Pretty cool. No need to buy the MBP 15" for dual monitor
capabilities.
[http://www.facebook.com/VillageViDock?sk=app_202980683107053...](http://www.facebook.com/VillageViDock?sk=app_202980683107053&app_data=69f57681-2b83-45a5-b695-1ba5cd87ff48:0)

3\. Antiglare high-res on 15". For coding I love having plenty of space, which
makes the 15" seem better choice.

I still have no idea what to choose - please let me know what you go with.

I've ordered the Plugable UGA-2K-A which can drive an external 24" so I'm
going to wait to see how effective that is with my current setup.

------
Jd
Also with a maxed out 13" air, had it for 3 weeks. Can't imagine going back to
my (previously maxed out) 15" MBP. If you need the screen space plug into a
monitor (I've got one 24" and one 27")

~~~
vaughan
How do you connect two monitors to your MBA?

~~~
Jd
EVGA UV Plus+

------
st3fan
I love the Airs (my personal one is an 11" and my work one a 13").

The fact that the screen is smallish is great for me. I put apps full screen
which is very good to focus on stuff.

Also, they are _light_. I don't think I ever want to carry a MBP 15" around
anymore. Smaller lighter bag is great.

Hint: iTerm2 does Lion's full screen and has a new split screen mode, which is
awesome!

------
msluyter
I love my 13" macbook air; screen size seems fine for development for me,
though I do have to alt-tab to toggle apps a lot. It seems plenty fast enough
(doing rails development). I also have the 128GB hard drive. I don't use this
for photos/music, so I don't have much need for more.

The weight factor is more important than I would have thought.

------
ja27
I love my 15" MBP screen (the hi-res anti-glare). I haven't used a MacBook Air
except in stores, but I have a 12.1" netbook with a glossy 1366x768 screen. I
couldn't live with less vertical pixels than 768, but the 13" Air's screen
would be plenty big enough to get work done. Glossy screens bother me quite a
bit though. Sitting in my home office, they're fine, but when I'm out
somewhere where I can't control the lighting, the glare can be quite a pain.

Ultimately I had to have the MBP for disk space and memory because I need
VMWare and do a lot of photo and video work. But the anti-glare hi-res screen
is beautiful.

~~~
scottschulthess
The anti glare screen is definitely one of the reasons I'm thinking hard about
this decision

------
floatboth
I have a stock Late 2010 (C2D, GeForce 320M which supports OpenCL, unlike
Sandy Bridge) Air 13" and it's awesome.

The thing is, 13" Air and 15" Pro are both 1440*900 so don't worry about
screen size.

------
aparadja
I had a lot of doubts right before switching from a big dual-screen desktop
setup to a 13" mbp for all my development work. So far, I've had zero issues
with it. Basically, it never feels like my productiveness is hindered by the
screen size.

Given that the 13" air has a better resolution than the mbp, I wouldn't
consider it a problem. Of course, it's a matter of opinion and taste. But at
least one skeptic was proved wrong very quickly. My next dev machine will
probably be a 13" air or equivalent, if my trusty mbp dies.

~~~
hjalle
Do you use external mouse and/or keyboard with the mbp?

~~~
vaughan
I'm the same as aparadja. Using the built-in keyboard is great because the
trackpad is in the ideal position below the keyboard which I use all the time
for gestures and scrolling. I have a mouse next to the computer which I use
sometimes.

------
juaninfinitelop
Its a delight using the 13" with a riser, external keyboard and trackpad.
Lions new features, (full screen, swiping between desktops) really helps with
productivity.

What you should consider is, the 13" maxes out at 4GB of ram where the 15"
maxes out at 8GB (8G upgrade is around $50 dollars from amazon).

It all depends on you, do you want a light effective machine, or a powerhouse
of computer power at the expense of weight.

~~~
ayb
The memory is what's holding me back from going with the Air.

The new Macbook Pro can actually take up to 16 GB RAM (though it's not a cheap
upgrade). I've personally found that memory is the single best performance
enhancer for the Mac - I've got a 4 GB Macbook with SSD now, but I'd love to
have 16 GB RAM in a new Macbook Pro.

~~~
juaninfinitelop
Ooops. I don't know why I said the 15" maxes out at 8GB. What I meant to type
was.. "My wallet maxes out at the price of 8GB's". The price on individual 8GB
sticks are astronomical.

~~~
Jd
$500 for a pair is astronomical? That's what I just found on Ebay.

------
vosper
I have a maxed out 13" MacBook Air for development and I love it. Being able
to cart it around easily is great, and it's plenty fast enough.

I do have an additional screen and I'd definitely recommend at least having
access to one if you need it. I have a 24" Dell Ultrasharp which more than
makes up for the lower resolution of the Air, when (eg) I want to use
Photoshop.

------
jarodl
13" MBA is the best computer I've ever owned.

------
thigbee
I have a maxed out 13", too, and it's become my main computer. I freaking love
the thing, and it's blazing fast.

I use an external mouse (though the touchpad is pretty awesome) but the
regular keyboard. It's got a great keyboard.

------
wavephorm
The obvious answer is to wait until a 15" Macbook Air is released. There has
been rumor of a new line of Macbook Pro that are similar in form factor as the
Air.

